# Hood stuck



## dhew (Dec 1, 2009)

I went to check my air filter today and my hood will nto release. I pulled the hood release lever inside the car, and I also pulled the little piece that pops out of the front grill but the left side (facing the front of the car) seems stuck. I thought it might be some ice buildup but its not. The right side is loose but the left side just doesnt want to come up. This could be really bad since Im about due for an oil change. Any suggestions?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Recently discussed:

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=420829


----------



## dhew (Dec 1, 2009)

Having someone pull the hood release inside the car while I pull the hood release by the grille worked. I suppose the cable is loosing up or something. Is there a way to re tighten?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Check or replace those buffer stops as well.


----------

